# need a flash



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 11, 2015)

As most of you know I am fairly new to trying to capture great images. before it was leave it in auto, point and shoot. I am  now really learning and getting alot better.  I love shooting wildlife, birds especially but working 70 hrs a week limits my time and having a flash would help me expand my horizons.

I can't afford new glass which is what i would like  for birding, but since i cant afford it ( justify) i thought starting to learn more about flash photography would be a good logical step in my learning.

I shoot with a Nikon D7100 and it would need to be use the TTL capabilities of the camera as well as be able to be used off camera.  I don't think going with the Nikon series is going to give me anything that a less expensive flash will except expense.  


Your thoughts on this is highly appriciated.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2015)

I always recommend a first-party flash as someone's first speedlight simply because you are guaranteed 100% compatibility whereas units such as Yongnuo and Nissin, while good, might not always be as good.  Have you checked your local Craig's List for a used SB700?


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 11, 2015)

tirediron said:


> I always recommend a first-party flash as someone's first speedlight simply because you are guaranteed 100% compatibility whereas units such as Yongnuo and Nissin, while good, might not always be as good.  Have you checked your local Craig's List for a used SB700?



not as of yet, but i will.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 11, 2015)

You said you needed a flash so here you go......

On the serious side, i would agree with iron on this.  An OEM flash should give you complete compatibility with your camera.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 11, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You said you needed a flash so here you go......
> 
> On the serious side, i would agree with iron on this.  An OEM flash should give you complete compatibility with your camera.



Been a long day at work. thanks for the laugh. I needed that.

On the lighting side of the post i have heaard good things about the Yongnuo.  That was my original thoujght at 1/4 the price i could get some real practice in at a small expense while learning lighting and grow as needed. i would also get a few umbrellas and stands.


----------



## photoguy67 (Jul 11, 2015)

I am shooting a nikon d7200 with a nikon sb700 and yougnuo yn568 and I can tell you honestly, that if you are still learning you should stick with the sb700. The yongnuo is a good flash but doesn't have the capabilities of the nikon especially when used off-camera. I know they are a lot more expensive but they are worth it.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 11, 2015)

I bought the neewer 750 to go with my Nikon. My FIL bought the same flash for his d7100 and the ttl has worked perfectly. It was very inexpensive, and would be a great starting point, I think. There's a great review somewhere on here by @Braineack I believe, comparing it to a Nikon.
Granted, I've never owned a Nikon flash, but I haven't regretted my decision yet, and would definitely recommend it as a starting point!

Edit: here you go!

In Depth Comparison Review Neewer VK750II vs. Nikon SB700 Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 12, 2015)

I know you need one for a Nikon, but I just got a Pixel Mago gn65 on Ebay for only $36.00 new with free shipping. I read some reviews on it, and it founded well worth the money. It will be here midweek if you want to know anything about it.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 12, 2015)

I did some more checking and the Pixel Mago light doesn't make a light for Nikon, they are for Canon only. so sorry.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 13, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I bought the neewer 750 to go with my Nikon. My FIL bought the same flash for his d7100 and the ttl has worked perfectly. It was very inexpensive, and would be a great starting point, I think. There's a great review somewhere on here by @Braineack I believe, comparing it to a Nikon.
> Granted, I've never owned a Nikon flash, but I haven't regretted my decision yet, and would definitely recommend it as a starting point!
> 
> Edit: here you go!
> ...



Thanks Jazzie, im looking into this  for the price might just be the one.  would be for off camera use


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 13, 2015)

C. Brian Kerr said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the neewer 750 to go with my Nikon. My FIL bought the same flash for his d7100 and the ttl has worked perfectly. It was very inexpensive, and would be a great starting point, I think. There's a great review somewhere on here by @Braineack I believe, comparing it to a Nikon.
> ...



My radio triggers are full manual, but they trigger it just fine off camera. I know that they they sell neewer radio triggers, but I'm not sure if they keep ttl. My FIL bought the set with triggers but I don't know if he's used it yet.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 13, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> My radio triggers are full manual, but they trigger it just fine off camera. I know that they they sell neewer radio triggers, but I'm not sure if they keep ttl. My FIL bought the set with triggers but I don't know if he's used it yet.



So far I like what I am reading about this flash.  most of what i will be doing is off camera and will be in M mode. probably wired for now. trying to find out if the D7100 in comander mode will work


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 13, 2015)

C. Brian Kerr said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > My radio triggers are full manual, but they trigger it just fine off camera. I know that they they sell neewer radio triggers, but I'm not sure if they keep ttl. My FIL bought the set with triggers but I don't know if he's used it yet.
> ...


I'm pretty certian you loose out on hss and commander mode. I don't have a pop-up flash, but this doesn't even register on my camera under that option when in the hotshoe. It flashes and uses ttl just fine though. I think if you want the higher end features they come with a high price tag.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 13, 2015)

C. Brian Kerr said:


> Thanks Jazzie, im looking into this  for the price might just be the one.  would be for off camera use



You may be able to use the  Pixel Mago, if you are using it off camera. But I also may every well be wrong about that!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 13, 2015)

I regret getting the OEM speedlight because it cost nearly double the price of my Yongnuo.  With the extra money I would have saved by getting Yongnuo initially, I could have gotten the better 50mm 1.4 lens instead of the cheap 50mm 1.8 lens; also a regret.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 13, 2015)

For the cost of an OEM flash
you could get 2 Yongnuo flashes with radio triggers, which to me is the better option.  Because once you get one flash, you'll want a second to support a key & fill light, or equal lighting on 2 sides for product photography.

FYI, I have 1 x SB700, 2 x SB800s and a Yongnuo and Yongnuo radio triggers
For basic functionality you cannot go wrong with the Yongnuos.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 13, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> For the cost of an OEM flash
> you could get 2 Yongnuo flashes with radio triggers, which to me is the better option.  Because once you get one flash, you'll want a second to support a key & fill light, or equal lighting on 2 sides for product photography.
> 
> FYI, I have 1 x SB700, 2 x SB800s and a Yongnuo and Yongnuo radio triggers
> For basic functionality you cannot go wrong with the Yongnuos.



Thanks Astro, That is my line of thinking,  I know i will be getting a second and radio triggers in the future.  what are your thoughts on the 
*Neewer VK750 II i-TTL Speedlite Flash with LCD Display for Nikon D7100  *


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have always enjoyed using my SB-600 flash. Will use it on-camera (camera M and flash TTL) and then pull it off and go to Commander mode (camera M and flash in manual) in a few seconds. 

Now I do think the third party flash units do offer a good option for a very good price, especially if you are looking at say three units and a wireless transmitter setup.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 13, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> I have always enjoyed using my SB-600 flash. Will use it on-camera (camera M and flash TTL) and then pull it off and go to Commander mode (camera M and flash in manual) in a few seconds.
> 
> Now I do think the third party flash units do offer a good option for a very good price, especially if you are looking at say three units and a wireless transmitter setup.



Thanks Dave, I think that is the route that i will be going.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 15, 2015)

Well i pulled the trigger and went with the Yongnou 568EX, and some accesories. now i cant wait until Friday when it arrives.  Im off this weekend and maybe the wife wont have to many honey-dos for me !!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 16, 2015)

Congrats.  Enjoy


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 16, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Congrats.  Enjoy



Thanks, theres going to be a learning curve but im up for it. been reading the strobist blog and am finding it very helpful with a ton of info.  Thanks goes to tirediron for posting there link in another tread


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 27, 2015)

So.  My flash comes in and haven't had any time to do anything but check for shipping damage.  Had time today and much to my surprise they sent me one for Canon.  I'm a Nikonian.  Now it's boxed up and sent back out and the new one should be here this week.  Oh well at least Amazon stands up to what they say


----------

